# Malwarebytes Error Message



## peter912 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lately I have been receiving this error message from Malwarebytes

Malwarebytes was unable to load the Anti-Rootkit Driver , Error Code 20025

What does this mean and what should I do about this ?

thank-you,
Peter


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 4, 2014)

Please download the following program and run it.

http://downloads.malwarebytes.org/file/mbam_clean

Please close all open applications and temporarily shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts when running the tool.
Locate the file mbam-clean.exe and double-click to run it and follow the onscreen prompts.
It will ask to restart your computer, please allow it to do so very important
After the computer restarts, ensure that your antivirus is enabled and download the latest version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware from here

http://downloads.malwarebytes.org/file/mbam/

and save it to your desktop.
Now close all open applications including your browser and again temporarily disable your antivirus as before and launch the Malwarebytes installer you just downloaded.
If you have never tried the PREMIUM version Trial and wish to do so then leave the Trial checkmark enabled otherwise please make sure to uncheck the Trial checkmark near the end of the installation if you do not wish to try the PREMIUM version features for 14 days.
Please make sure you check for updates at the end of the installation as well.
Make sure you have re-enabled your Anti-Virus/Internet-Security applications


----------



## peter912 (Jul 5, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Please download the following program and run it.
> 
> http://downloads.malwarebytes.org/file/mbam_clean
> 
> ...



Thankfully I am not seeing this error message today and therefore might not have to go through all of this . I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------

